# Average wheel weight



## new2rd

Just wondering what the average wheel weight is for non-carbon w/ skewers, tires, and tubes. I was suprised that mine came out to 2280 g that with tubeless w/ sealant. Is 5 lbs the normal expecation for somewhat light wheelset? Or are people getting down in the 3's? My tires aren't the lightest, but I also don't have tubes so it's kind of a wash. The wheels by themselves are 1445.


----------



## Newnan3

I have no idea what my wheels weigh but What kind of skewers do you have ?? 

I saved about a 100 grams going to kcnc ti skewers....

And what kind of tires do you have?


----------



## new2rd

Skewers only weight 125 total, I can save 40g or so switching, but big picture wise that doesn't really help.
Running Mavic K10 rims w/ Hutchinson Intensive Road Tubeless (w/ sealant)


----------



## Mike T.

new2rd said:


> Just wondering what the average wheel weight is for non-carbon w/ skewers, tires, and tubes. I was suprised that mine came out to 2280 g that with tubeless w/ sealant. Is 5 lbs the normal expecation for somewhat light wheelset? Or are people getting down in the 3's? My tires aren't the lightest, but I also don't have tubes so it's kind of a wash. The wheels by themselves are 1445.


Wheelset weights with tires and all that other stuff means nothing to us and everyone works in grams too. The bare wheeset weight is what we key in on.

Your 1445g is quite good. Talking clinchers, below 1400 grams is light.

Here are some wheelset weights that I have kicking around -
Open Pro/DuraAce/CX-Ray - 1762 grams.
OpenPro/Ultegra/DT Comp - 1852g - a very good benchmark wheeset.
BWW Blackset Race/CX-Ray - 1410g (at $500 a bargain for that weight)
Kinlin 300/White Industries/CX Ray - 1594g.
Gigantex 50mm carbon rims/Asian hubs/CX-Ray - 1579g.


----------



## Newnan3

You can get kcnc ti skewers that weigh 45grams for the set.....


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Possible disfunctionality*



Newnan3 said:


> You can get kcnc ti skewers that weigh 45grams for the set.....


As a rule, Ti skewers are 40% less stiff than steel. If you are a light rider and/or have vertical dropouts in your frame this might not be an issue. Many people have reported problems with Ti skewers not supplying enough clamping force to prevent their rear wheel from slipping in the frame when serious power was applied. YMMV.


----------



## Newnan3

Kerry Irons said:


> As a rule, Ti skewers are 40% less stiff than steel. If you are a light rider and/or have vertical dropouts in your frame this might not be an issue. Many people have reported problems with Ti skewers not supplying enough clamping force to prevent their rear wheel from slipping in the frame when serious power was applied. YMMV.


Where did this rule come from? Ive had them on my mtb for a race season with no problems. 

Olympic champ Samuel Sanchez has em on his bike but he probably doesnt produce "serious power".....

Olympic Champion, Samuel Sanchez’s Orbea Orca - VeloVeritas | VeloVeritas


----------



## Kuma601

Just to throw it out since it is the only set I have put on the scale. 

6speed set:
Shimano 600EX 36H hubset with steel skewers, Mavic MA40's laced 3X 18g spokes with Michelin light tubes, Vredestein Forte tires with a 13-19 freewheel, 3155g.

After weighing these, I vowed to not weigh the other wheel sets.


----------



## DonDenver

new2rd said:


> Just wondering what the average wheel weight is for non-carbon w/ skewers, tires, and tubes. I was suprised that mine came out to 2280 g that with tubeless w/ sealant. Is 5 lbs the normal expecation for somewhat light wheelset? Or are people getting down in the 3's? My tires aren't the lightest, but I also don't have tubes so it's kind of a wash. The wheels by themselves are 1445.


Say new2rd...just how many oz's of sealant are you using? The tires are what...290g?


----------



## Newnan3

new2rd said:


> Skewers only weight 125 total, I can save 40g or so switching, but big picture wise that doesn't really help.
> Running Mavic K10 rims w/ Hutchinson Intensive Road Tubeless (w/ sealant)


Big picture wise you can drop a $800 on wheels that are 180 grams lighter or you can spend $70 and save 80 grams.

Or even better do both :thumbsup:


----------



## new2rd

Tires are 320 each and I'm not sure on the sealant... the LBS took care of that when I bought the wheels. My original post was more of an observation. Seeing that my wheels were basically 5 lbs and the lightest groupo is 4 lbs, I was trying to figure out how some people have 11-12 lb bikes? I'm not messing with the skewers, but my next tires might be the Fusion 3's which are 30 g lighter.


----------



## Mike T.

new2rd said:


> Tires are 320 each .......I was trying to figure out how some people have 11-12 lb bikes?


There aren't many bikes like that and they sure as heck don't do it with any kind of clincher setup. They use sub-1000 gram tubular wheelsets and sub 200gram tubulars.


----------



## simonaway427

I'll play

Just weighed:

Soul 3.0SL with 23c Gatorkins, no-name tube. Soul skewers and Ultegra 12-25 cassette - 2500grams total.

Felt CX Wheelset with 34c Vittorias, tube unknown. Felt skewers and 105 11-25 cassette - 3400grams total


----------



## Mike T.

simonaway427 said:


> I'll play


Me too. One of my wheelsets, OP/Ulteg/DTComp with a Masi 3V Team bike attached. 21lbs. Doesn't mean much does it?


----------



## danl1

Newnan3 said:


> Where did this rule come from? Ive had them on my mtb for a race season with no problems.
> 
> Olympic champ Samuel Sanchez has em on his bike but he probably doesnt produce "serious power".....
> 
> Olympic Champion, Samuel Sanchez’s Orbea Orca - VeloVeritas | VeloVeritas


Did you not read, or simply not understand the 'vertical drop-outs' disclaimer before posting this?


----------



## Newnan3

danl1 said:


> Did you not read, or simply not understand the 'vertical drop-outs' disclaimer before posting this?


Did you not read or simply not understand where he references serious power causing slipping??


----------

